# لفظة قدم : هل تأتي مذكرة



## Mejeed

قال أحدهم :
إلى حتفي سعى قدمي 
أرى قدمي أراقَ دمي

الذي أعرفه أن لفظة القدم مؤنثة.
فهل يصح تذكيرها كما في البيت أعلاه؟ أم هو خطأ؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا أيضا حسب علمي أنها مؤنثة ومعظم المصادر التي أعرفها تقول هذا أيضا. إلا أن هذا الشخص يدّعي أن بني أسد كانوا يذكرونها. لم يذكر مصدرا ولا أعرف الشخص فلا أعرف مدى إمكانية الثقة بكلامه.

من ناحية أخرى، قد يكون الشاعر قد ذكّرها للضرورة الشعرية (يحق للشاعر ما لا يحق لغيره)، أو قد يقصد بكلمة "قدمي" شيئا غير العضو الذي يقع في أسفل الرجل، كأن يعني مثلا "ما قدمّه من خير أو شر" أو "الشجاع الذي لا ينحني ولا ينثني" أو "السابقة في الأمر" وكل هذه من المعاني التي تجدها في المعاجم

أو قد يكون أراد بها التورية، أي أراد المعنيين معا، ولو أنّث القدم لفسدت التورية فذكّرها

على كل، هذه كلها تخمينات من عندي، والله أعلم بما أراد الشاعر


----------



## Mejeed

أحسنتم ، جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## Abbe

إذا كان الفاعل مؤنثا مجازيا جاز تذكير الفعل وتأنيثه والتأنيث أفصح

فيجوز طلع الشمس وطلعت الشمس وسعى قدمي وسعت قدمي


----------



## Mejeed

Abbe said:


> إذا كان الفاعل مؤنثا مجازيا جاز تذكير الفعل وتأنيثه



ما هو المؤنث المجازي؟
وهل أن جواز التذكير خاص للفاعل دون غيره؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

Mejeed said:


> ما هو المؤنث المجازي؟


المؤنث المجازي هو الذي ليس إنسانا ولا حيوانا فليس فليس منه ذكر وأنثى وإنما التأنيث والتذكير في اللغة فقط وليس في الحقيقة. يعادله المؤنث والمذكر الحقيقي وهو يكون إما إنسانا أو حيوانا وهناك جنسان: ذكر وأنثى


Mejeed said:


> وهل أن جواز التذكير خاص للفاعل دون غيره؟


نحن نتحدث عن تذكير وتأنيث الفعل، والفعل يتبع الفاعل ولا يتبع المفعول به أو أي شيء آخر في الجملة

على العموم وجدت هذا وهذا وهذا كلها فيها كلام عن تأنيث الفاعل


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا لكم على هذا التوضيح ..


----------

